# unloading some old mongoose bmx bikes



## klassic cycles (Mar 27, 2014)

1: 1978 Mongoose Team bike complete with PERFECT  motomags

2: 1980 Mongoose MOOSEGOOSE  complete rider a real odd nall

3: 1980 Mongoose motomag has been powder coated yellow. Has skyway tuff 1's

4: 1979 mongoose TEAM frame only small dent buy the.gusset 

5:1978 mongoose frame only ugly house paint turd

6: 1979 mongoose with forks i think there akisu?

7: 1980  Mongoose KOS super duper bad ass! 

Please DO NOT pm me. Please call or text. Email os good too. I have pics and am more then happy to share. Mike (209)993-5305


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 28, 2014)

Need to list prices.


----------

